# 수필로



## Rumpumpum

Hi, I have one silly question. But please help. I am trying to join one Korean website and I need to enter information 수필로. I translated that as essay. But not sure how to it should look like on paper. All information to input is already given so this is something about a style i guess... Like from hand or on pc or I dunno..


----------



## YongGyu Han

Of course, the word "수필" can be translated as "essay", but I guess "수필로" in your case will be translated as "in handwriting". e.g. "이 문장을 수필로 작성하세요" -> "Write down this sentence in handwriting". If you show me the full sentence or full paragraph, I can give you more accurate answer.


----------



## Labyrinthus

수필 does not have physical meanings, usually. It is usually 'an essay based on your experience'. But it could mean handwritten, as well!


----------



## alohaoe

I think there're two possibilities.

One is misspelling of 수기로.  수기 is handwriting and '수기로 쓰다/작성하다' means to handwrite something. If not a native Korean speaker, one is possibly confused between 수기 and 수필 because 수=hand 기=write and also 필=write.

The other is 'in an essay form'. 수필 is an essay and 수필로 means in a format of essay. In this case 수필형식으로 would have been more obvious. But 수필 has no definite writing style as I know, so I don't think this is the case. Moreover it sounds odd to fill in something in a form of something... doesn't it?


----------



## Rance

There are two different meanings for 수필 - 手筆 vs 隨筆.
Former means handwriting same as 자필 or 수기, but 수기 is more often used to mean memoirs.
Latter means an essay.
I doubt they would ask you to submit your handwriting online.


----------

